# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  حمام جزيرة تاروت :: صور صور

## أبو سلطان

و إليكم اليوم صور من جزيرتنا العزيزة، جزيرة تاروت و بالتحديد من حمامها الشهير الذي سادى بشهرته العظيمة و كفى في ري العطاشا من بشر و حيوان و مزارع و نخيل و أضاف بجماله العظيم لمسة سحر في جلب السياحة من كل مكان له و لتلك الجزيرة الشهيرة تاروت و سوقها الزاخرة بالحركة الجياشة
و اليوم و قد نضب ماءه و يبست أرضه فاًصبح أثر بعد عين
تفظلوا معي و شاهدوا صوره التي لا تعوض:
**
محارب جلس ليرتاح  
**
محاولة ترميم برجه

**

الشباب يطامر فرحا

**
**

الكل فرح 

**
**

العام كما يظهر بالصور 85 ميلادي

**

ممرات متعرجة و سط مدينة تاروت و بين بيوتها

**

مجرى الماء و فائدته للإنسان و الحيوان بجانب المسجد و وسط السوق

و سائح يقف هنا مبتهرا بما يرى و آخرون هناك فرحون

**

السوق و السياحة و يظهر حب أهل الجزيرة للسواح و السياحة

**

النقل الرئيس الذي يربط الجزيرة باليابسة القطيف عن طريق الممر المائي الخطير[المقطع] الذي يهدد من لا يعرف طريقه بـ [أبو امغوي] قانص الأرواح و قابضها 

*الصور وصلتني بالبريد فوضعتها للجميع هنا*

*فشكرا لمن احتفظ بها و شكرا لمن أوصلها لي بالبريد*

*أرجو أن قد قدمت لحضراتكم شيء جديدا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

موفق,, وعساكـ على القوه

----------


## النظره البريئه

يعطيك العافيه
موفقين

----------


## المح خيالك

يعطك ربي الف عافيه 
أخي ابو سلطان موفق لكل خير
تحياتي ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

ماضي عريق لحاضر إن شاء الله مزدهر

صور تدل على البساطة وفيها عبق الماضي الجميل

ضاربة في البساطة 

بيد أخ عزيز 


أخي الكريم أبو سلطان 

خالص تحياتي وتقديري

فمان الكريم

----------


## العظم الناري

مشكور أبو سلطان على الصور التراثية

----------


## اطياف

ماأجمل النضر الى العالم الماضي البسيط المحترم
الانسان وهو ينظر لهذه الصور يتمنى لوعاش في هذا 
الزمن البسيط لو يوم
مشكوووووووور خيي على الموضوع

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

صور رائعه ..

بوركت ..

وبإنتظار المزيد ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه عمو على هيك تراث

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يعطيك العافية ابو سلطان على هالصور ارائعة
تحياتى

----------


## على خطى المرتجى

*نشـــــــــــــكور أخوي أو أختي*
*موبس في جزيرة تاروت*
*حتى في الحسا*

----------


## أبو سلطان

الإخوة و الأخوات:

وردة محمدية

النظرة البريئة

المح خيالك

واحد فاضي

العظم الناري

اطياف

شبكة الناصرة

عفاف الهدى

مريم المقدسة 

على خطى المرتجى

أشكركم على مروركم على صفحتي هذه و تعطيرها

لكم خالص تحياتي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## نوماس

مشكور

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلم والله على الصوره الرررررررررروعه

ويعطيك الف عافيه أخوي

مودتي

----------

